# My new audi tt (225) after a good clean and polish.



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, just joined bought this car last saturday and gave it a couple of cleans since!






Let me know what you think! 
Plans are 
AMD REMAP 
panel filter 
black alloys 
forge 007 
coilovers 
Turbo back exhaust 
decent stereo and a few other bits i reckon! 
I haven't seen these alloys before anyone recognize them? 
Also a slight bumpy idle does my head in!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Like it buddy, I am going out to polish mine tomorrow (hopefully).

Not sure what the wheels are not seen them before myself.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks nice mate !!


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

Looks really good that mate what products have you used?


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

Oh and I think they may be C5/C6 audi s6 or rs6 wheels what size are they?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Nice mate! did you machine polish it!


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Ant-34 said:


> Looks really good that mate what products have you used?


Thanks mate, 
I use, 
autoglym -
shampoo 
super resin polish and ultra deep shine 
leather care

and megs tyre gel.

decent microfibre cloths ofcourse!


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Ant-34 said:


> Oh and I think they may be C5/C6 audi s6 or rs6 wheels what size are they?


They are 18's i don't think they are either are they? the wheels themselves are not flush they go inward a little .


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Bayley said:


> Nice mate! did you machine polish it!


Nope by hand is the best!


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

zslover said:


> Ant-34 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and I think they may be C5/C6 audi s6 or rs6 wheels what size are they?
> ...


Yea think they are C5 S6, they look like the wheels on the car at the top of this link:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File: ... _C5_fr.jpg


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Ant-34 said:


> zslover said:
> 
> 
> > Ant-34 said:
> ...


So they are !


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

No worries! Thought I recognised them


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Ant-34 said:


> No worries! Thought I recognised them


Lol i was gonna get them sprayed black what do you think?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

zslover said:


> Ant-34 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries! Thought I recognised them
> ...


I would leave them silver


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice work, looks great, like the wheels 8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great looking car, still have a soft spot for the Mk1


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Stu1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cracking job looks amazing


----------

